# Recent Discussion Panel



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Did something recently change?



I use Safari on an iPad. Sometime today the Recent Discussion Panel went crazy shifting my entire window to the left out of readable view and displaying a video advertisement. 



I have pop ups blocked, rebooted, cleared cache, signed out/in and even prayed about it...to no avail. I'm not sure what to try next.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

I apologize to appear impatient but can a mod contact admin or web support? I'd like to resolve this and it seems to be possibly related to the advertisement video. But I'm kinda guessing. If it's my issue I hope they can offer a tip. Thanks!


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

It's no longer a problem. Strange, it left as suddenly as it came.


----------

